# WTT Need Vasectomy Reversal First....



## Jungleland

Hi WTT ladies, I hope you are all well. 

Is anyone here waiting for their OH to have a vasectomy reversal before they can try? :flower:

xxxx


----------



## Leslie735

:wave: I am waiting to my DH to have a reversal but I'm not sure he ever going too. He had his vasectomy almost 2 years ago when our youngest was 10 months old. At the time I thought it was what I wanted. About a year ago I started having urges for another baby. DH is still on the fence. It were up to him we'd leave everything how it is and never have anymore. I just recently started bringing up the idea of a reversal. He's thinking about it so we'll see. Glad to see I'm not alone. :)


----------



## Jungleland

Hi Leslie, good luck with bringing your hubby round :hugs: 
My OH has 3 children from a previous relationship. He says he would have the reversal but we're doing lots of research as to the chances of it being successful as he is 57 and had the reversal nearly 30 years ago. 
I'm 26 and I've had one pregnancy which sadly ended in miscarriage with my previous partner. I really can't imagine my future without a child in it but on the flipside I feel I need to be realistic of our chances of conceiving even after the reversal due to the time that has passed since the original vasectomy :shrug:

xxxx


----------



## Hayleyn

I'm right with you. DH had his over 3 years ago. I wish I had not made him do it, but I thought I was done. I get sever HG with my pregnancies. DH is on board but won't considerate even a consultation till our financial situation improves (which I totally agree with). :nope:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Hi there *lurking*
Wanted to let you girls know I had a reversal and it was successful. The male reversal is more successful than a female reversal from my research. The longer hes had it the further chance you dont have BUT there are alot of medication and alot of vitamins that can be taken to increase that chance as per the womans. Alot of medical coverages cover it, so I think Id take the chance of it not working as opposed to not doing it at all. KWIM?
I had 4 kids from previous marriage. DH had none. I was given a 70% chance and the chance went down the first few cycles I had that were annovulatory, to 60%. I ended up fixing my cycles and went on to be pregnant, lost it but had 2 babies after. My reversal cost us $5500 CDN. SO just letting you know, reversals to work.


----------



## Jungleland

Hayleyn said:


> I'm right with you. DH had his over 3 years ago. I wish I had not made him do it, but I thought I was done. I get sever HG with my pregnancies. DH is on board but won't considerate even a consultation till our financial situation improves (which I totally agree with). :nope:

 Thankyou for sharing Hayleyn. OH's doc has given him a referral letter for a consultation which is a great step for us. Financially speaking now wouldnt be the best time for us but it would be copeable. Because of the time constraints on OH's age and length of time since his original op, we've agreed we want the best possible chance of success so need to get moving asap 
Good luck!
:)


----------



## Jungleland

mommy2lilmen said:


> Hi there *lurking*
> Wanted to let you girls know I had a reversal and it was successful. The male reversal is more successful than a female reversal from my research. The longer hes had it the further chance you dont have BUT there are alot of medication and alot of vitamins that can be taken to increase that chance as per the womans. Alot of medical coverages cover it, so I think Id take the chance of it not working as opposed to not doing it at all. KWIM?
> I had 4 kids from previous marriage. DH had none. I was given a 70% chance and the chance went down the first few cycles I had that were annovulatory, to 60%. I ended up fixing my cycles and went on to be pregnant, lost it but had 2 babies after. My reversal cost us $5500 CDN. SO just letting you know, reversals to work.

Thankyou so much for sharing your success story, your little boys are adorable :) xx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Jungleland said:


> mommy2lilmen said:
> 
> 
> Hi there *lurking*
> Wanted to let you girls know I had a reversal and it was successful. The male reversal is more successful than a female reversal from my research. The longer hes had it the further chance you dont have BUT there are alot of medication and alot of vitamins that can be taken to increase that chance as per the womans. Alot of medical coverages cover it, so I think Id take the chance of it not working as opposed to not doing it at all. KWIM?
> I had 4 kids from previous marriage. DH had none. I was given a 70% chance and the chance went down the first few cycles I had that were annovulatory, to 60%. I ended up fixing my cycles and went on to be pregnant, lost it but had 2 babies after. My reversal cost us $5500 CDN. SO just letting you know, reversals to work.
> 
> Thankyou so much for sharing your success story, your little boys are adorable :) xxClick to expand...

Im sorry for stepping in on a vasectomy thread, but thought it would be about the same than a tubal reversal. yes those 2 in my avatar are my reversal babies. we want one more hehe call me crazy.


----------



## i want it all

I have 2 stories! Both peeps I work with!

When I was pg (dd born Dec 09) I ws pg at the same time as another girl from work. Both her and her partner were 40, and he'd had his vasectomy 10 yrs earlier. She got pregnant within 2 months of the reversal!

A man on my team got to 40 and had no children, nor had he met the right woman. Fast forward just 1 yr and he meets someone who doesn't want kids, but is also 10 yrs younger. So after 8 yrs and being 48, he gets a reversal, and they are pg within 6 months!

Hope this helps to sway your decision a little! In my opinion if there's even the smalest of chances that it could happen you have to try. You'll just regret it other wise!


----------



## Hayleyn

Go for it Jungleland :hugs:... Let me know how it goes... Maybe I could use my hubbies age to "convince" him a little bit more. He has a 15 year old son and says he does not want his son to be much older than he is now to have another sibling... As for his financial thoughts, well, is anyone really that financially stable these days ( meaning he wants to be making 6 figures:dohh:)... I've raised my 9 year old daughter on my flight attendant pay ( I got hired on when she was 6 months old) with no support from her bio father all these years... :flower:


----------



## Jungleland

Yeyyyyy! Got our VR consultation date of 25th July! :dance: Not long to wait at all! 
100% agree with your argument hayleyn, good luck bringing ur hubby round :hugs:
And mommy2lilmen, please dont apologise, you havent intruded whatsoever, i need all the advice and support i can get! :hugs:
And thankyou for sharing those success stories i want it all :hugs: it just shows its more common than you think!
Xxxx


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Jungleland said:


> Yeyyyyy! Got our VR consultation date of 25th July! :dance: Not long to wait at all!
> 100% agree with your argument hayleyn, good luck bringing ur hubby round :hugs:
> And mommy2lilmen, please dont apologise, you havent intruded whatsoever, i need all the advice and support i can get! :hugs:
> And thankyou for sharing those success stories i want it all :hugs: it just shows its more common than you think!
> Xxxx

Yay.im so glad! Ok I wasnt sure cus it was me who got reversed. There is hope. I be thinking bout you come Monday july 25! Good luck.


----------



## kiki04

I AM I AM I AM!!!! I got pg with #4 in february... got 4 months along and babies HB stopped :( One month before baby died dh had a vasectomy :cry: That was just in April and I lost the baby in May. We decided to reverse to try again and his consult is in Oct to set a procedure date. After that..... ITS ON!!!! So literally less then 2 months after the V we made the decision to reverse... what a stupid idea that was!!! :brat: He will never get the V redone cuz you just never know what life will throw at you....


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kiki04 said:


> I AM I AM I AM!!!! I got pg with #4 in february... got 4 months along and babies HB stopped :( One month before baby died dh had a vasectomy :cry: That was just in April and I lost the baby in May. We decided to reverse to try again and his consult is in Oct to set a procedure date. After that..... ITS ON!!!! So literally less then 2 months after the V we made the decision to reverse... what a stupid idea that was!!! :brat: He will never get the V redone cuz you just never know what life will throw at you....

I am shocked they done a vasectomy , dont they usually wait till baby is about 6-12 months of age? Atleast here they do. My DH went for his vasectomy in January, only to walk out of it and not get it done. We both agreed another was in store, just dont know when exactly. Our baby was 4 months old.


----------



## Hayleyn

Yay Jungle... I'm way excited... Keep us updated please..:thumbup:

Kiki, I'm so sorry about your loss...:hugs:

Mommy2lilmen I totally agree that they should make us wait till after the baby is born and then some. That way we don't have our raging :wacko: hormones telling us to do something we might regret later...


----------



## kiki04

Well baby was a surprise and the V consult was booked even before the bfp so seeing as how it was #4 and a surprise we went ahead....only to realise how much we DID want more after we lost baby. I am so annoyed the apt referral was sent in JUNE and consult isnt til october then book reversal..... like wtf can this process get ANY slower :cry:


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> I AM I AM I AM!!!! I got pg with #4 in february... got 4 months along and babies HB stopped :( One month before baby died dh had a vasectomy :cry: That was just in April and I lost the baby in May. We decided to reverse to try again and his consult is in Oct to set a procedure date. After that..... ITS ON!!!! So literally less then 2 months after the V we made the decision to reverse... what a stupid idea that was!!! :brat: He will never get the V redone cuz you just never know what life will throw at you....

Kiki i'm so sorry for your loss, i cant imagine how you must hav felt. With my previous partner I had a miscarriage the day before my 12week scan and that was horrendous, it mustve been a million times worse for you given the circumstances :hugs: Wishing you a successful reversal and a healthy pregnancy to follow :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Thanks hun :) It was this site that helped me get through it but I still have my tough days. I know once the reversal is done it will keep my mind preoccupied BUT I hope I dont become obsessed with the idea of being pg again :haha: I can see it happening though! :dohh: 

And you only have 4 days til your apt!!! :happydance: I wuold be going crazy :haha: Do you know how long it takes after your consult before the procedure?


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> Thanks hun :) It was this site that helped me get through it but I still have my tough days. I know once the reversal is done it will keep my mind preoccupied BUT I hope I dont become obsessed with the idea of being pg again :haha: I can see it happening though! :dohh:
> 
> And you only have 4 days til your apt!!! :happydance: I wuold be going crazy :haha: Do you know how long it takes after your consult before the procedure?

I agree, this site is such an amazing place to get advice/support :thumbup:

I'm absolutely with you when it comes to obsession, we're doing the reversal earlier than we first thought with the attitude of me getting pregnant being - 'if it happens it happens', but I know my personality and I know my cycles so I know I'll be subtley encouraging OH to :sex: on my fertile days! :winkwink: Will be such a relief when the 'barrier' of the vasectomy is taken away but I'm definitely realistic of our chances of conceiving as his original vasectomy was so long ago. 

On the phone they said there wouldn't be much of a waiting list so fingers crossed it will be weeks rather than months but as long as it's before Christmas I'll be over the moon :happydance:
xxxx


----------



## kiki04

THATS SO EXCITING!!! :happydance: How long has it been since his vasectomy?

I love having someone who is in the exact same position as me too!!! Its like "YES! Someone I can relate too" :rofl:


----------



## Hayleyn

Jungle said "Will be such a relief when the 'barrier' of the vasectomy is taken away..." 


Exactly the barrier... That's how I see it too... Once that is gone then I'll relax because I'll know I've done all I can and the "what have I done" will be gone... I understand that I may not still get pregnant but at least I'll no longer have his vasectomy hanging over my head (which his family is still angry at me for):shrug:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

Fingers x


----------



## kiki04

Tomorrow! I cant wait to hear what happens :happydance:


----------



## mommy2lilmen

kiki04 said:


> Tomorrow! I cant wait to hear what happens :happydance:

keep us posted


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> THATS SO EXCITING!!! :happydance: How long has it been since his vasectomy?
> 
> I love having someone who is in the exact same position as me too!!! Its like "YES! Someone I can relate too" :rofl:

Its been 27yrs since OH's original vasectomy so we know our odds of conceiving afterwards are lower but we've got to think positive :dust:
And you're right, i'm so glad i started this thread and met you girls :hugs: xxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hayleyn said:


> Jungle said "Will be such a relief when the 'barrier' of the vasectomy is taken away..."
> 
> 
> Exactly the barrier... That's how I see it too... Once that is gone then I'll relax because I'll know I've done all I can and the "what have I done" will be gone... I understand that I may not still get pregnant but at least I'll no longer have his vasectomy hanging over my head (which his family is still angry at me for):shrug:

100% sums up how i feel too :hugs: xxxx


----------



## quin

Hi everyone I'm in the TTC after VR category. DH had about 10yrs between his V & VR. Our doc was hopeless, told us nothing about vitamins etc. First SA (about 3 months after VR) showed 0 sperm, we were devastated. He said the only option was IVF :-( DH was shocked and asked for another SA. Doc said there wasnt really any point but DH insisted! I'm glad because we had one 6 weeks later which showed sperm! Yay! Not the best SA result but at least there was sperm. I mainly just really angry that the doctor didnt tell us about vitamins or anti inflammatory meds. Get on the vitamins before the VR, i wish we had known. Even after the very poor result we got the doc just said 'go and try for 6 months'. We asked about another test and he said not to bother. Docs should never go off one test because so many things can affect the result (medication, illness etc.) But he's sent us on our way so not much i can do. DH is just happy there is sperm so isnt too concerned how bad the result is. Will be trying to convince him to get another SA next month just to see where we are at.


----------



## Jungleland

quin said:


> Hi everyone I'm in the TTC after VR category. DH had about 10yrs between his V & VR. Our doc was hopeless, told us nothing about vitamins etc. First SA (about 3 months after VR) showed 0 sperm, we were devastated. He said the only option was IVF :-( DH was shocked and asked for another SA. Doc said there wasnt really any point but DH insisted! I'm glad because we had one 6 weeks later which showed sperm! Yay! Not the best SA result but at least there was sperm. I mainly just really angry that the doctor didnt tell us about vitamins or anti inflammatory meds. Get on the vitamins before the VR, i wish we had known. Even after the very poor result we got the doc just said 'go and try for 6 months'. We asked about another test and he said not to bother. Docs should never go off one test because so many things can affect the result (medication, illness etc.) But he's sent us on our way so not much i can do. DH is just happy there is sperm so isnt too concerned how bad the result is. Will be trying to convince him to get another SA next month just to see where we are at.

Thank you so much for your advice quin :hugs:

What vitamins/anti-inflammatories has your hubby been taking? 

Lots of :dust: to you and your DH xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey ladies! :wave:
I hope your hubby comes around to the idea of a VR, if he's unsure coz of worrying about the success rates, they really are good! My huuby had his VR in sept last year, 8years after his original vasectomy. We were pregnant by xmas and I'm now 32 weeks pregnant! Our SA was really poor aswell, 1million sperm p/ml but only 4% were actually swimming, just shows it only takes one!
When I joined, I started a thread for women trying to conceive after VR. They are a great bunch of ladies with alot to offer in terms of advice and support. On the first page of the thread there is a list of all the successes to give you all hope and encouragement to Hubbys! :thumbup:
Pop on over if you can, would be great to see you over there! :thumbup:
Good luck to you all on your journey! :dust: xxx
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-gro...ersal-wives-girlfriends-club-aka-vr-wags.html


----------



## Hayleyn

Thank you all of you... I never thought I would find such an awesome bunch of gals... Jungle I'm excited for you today, and can't wait to hear what the doctor says.

Quin thank you so much for sharing and I'm excited that they found some swimmers, probably the female ones..lol...:winkwink:

Live_in_hope thank you for sharing, it gives us all hope. I've checked out the thread (way exciting to see all those BFP) but since I'm not a VR wife yet I felt like I don't belong there yet, but hopefully soon...:hugs: You ladies are just to cute...


----------



## live_in_hope

Of course you're welcome!! :thumbup: When I joined back in august there was nothing really on here about WTT/TTC after VR so I felt it'd be a good idea to make something on here for us and as you can see, there sure is alot of us!! :thumbup: xx
I shall look forward to seeing you over there soon! :hugs: xx


----------



## live_in_hope

Jungleland! It's you consultation today isnt it? :dance: Looking forward to hearing what they've said! xx


----------



## kiki04

I will be in the ttc after VR by february I hope! Damn consult is so far away still :cry: Oct 25 :brat:


----------



## Hayleyn

kiki04 said:


> I will be in the ttc after VR by february I hope! Damn consult is so far away still :cry: Oct 25 :brat:

I can't believe how far away that is.... But if he is that booked then it's a good sign that he knows what he's doing...:thumbup:


----------



## kiki04

True... he does come with good reviews but because of that it slows everything down so much and it is driving me batty! He is only in the office 5 hours a week and the rest of the time doing surgeries :brat:


----------



## Hayleyn

:nope::nope: He needs to grow and extra set of arms then...:haha:


----------



## kiki04

Agreed! Or we can clone him :haha:


----------



## Jungleland

There's a lot of love on this thread girls! :hugs: The consultation went well, we're definitely going ahead, possibly as early as 30th august (he does all his surgeries on tuesdays), we're going to speak to an embroyologist in the meantime to see if some sperm can be extracted and frozen at the point of the operation in case the VR fails and we need to explore other fertility options in a few years, thanks for all your kind words of support :hugs: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Great news! :thumbup: So the countdown begins!! :dance: xx


----------



## Jungleland

Update- we're speaking to both the embryologist, the finance dept and the woman who manages the docs diary tomorrow so will have a more concrete plan from tomorrow onwards! :dance: xxx


----------



## Hayleyn

Yay... Sounds good to me :winkwink: I'll be stalking your post for sure...


----------



## kiki04

:happydance: YAY for having a plan!! :happydance:


----------



## Jungleland

Hiya, 

Thought I'd share what we've learnt over the past few days....

Costings for us are as follows - 
£1996 for basic VR or
£1996 plus £350 (which includes consultation with me and OH with embroyologist a week before the op inc. blood tests for OH for hepatitis/HIV screening etc. it also includes the embryologist attending the VR, extracting sperm, filtering out the good swimmers and freezing them for 1 year) If they are unable to find sperm or good quality sperm, the fee is reduced to £250, but it doesn't necessarily mean the VR wont be a success
Ongoing costs thereafter for sperm storage would be £195 per year (up to a possible of 10 years), and the cost of fertility treatment using the frozen sperm would be -
£3585 for a round of ICSI or £1080 for a round of IUI

We've decided to go for it :dance: and we're booked in for the op on 30th Aug Fingers crossed they will be able to extract good :spermy: and freeze it but even more fingers crossed that we are able to conceive naturally afterwards, but at least we've got a bit of a back up plan :D

Hope this helps others in the same position, thank you all for your advice and support :hugs:
xxx


----------



## kiki04

Wow! Thats quick!!! So in just one month it happens and you are on the TTC gravy train! :happydance:

I wish it was that quick here :brat:


----------



## Hayleyn

Wow Jungle.. YAY... I can't wait to read more of your journey...

Kiki, I wish it were that quick for you too... :hugs:

As for me I go back and forth... I get sooo sick for about 26 weeks (that's why we got it VS in the first place) when I'm pregnant that I get scared about going through it again so, we will see...:shrug:


----------



## kiki04

Hayleyn do you get diagnosed with hyperemesis?


----------



## Hayleyn

Yes with both... No treatment with DD #1(only IVs) and they were slow with the treatment with DD #2 so by the time I got my PICC, and home healthcare I was to far gone and just had to ride it out. Finally kept food down at about w25-26...


----------



## Jungleland

Kiki, I really wish we could speed up your wait for you, it's so unfair :( Is it because of their schedules or are they wanting you to wait for some other reason? Is there another hospital/clinic that you could use instead? :hugs:

Hayleyn, I sympathise with you, I have a fear of getting pregnant again (despite how much I'd love to have a baby) because of my previous 12wk miscarriage. It was the most frightening, painful and sorrowful experience of my life and also resulted in the breakdown of my marriage. I must be positive that it wont repeat again but I'm terrified of it in reality :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## kiki04

Hayleyn- Ugh I didnt have hyperemesis but was very sick until I was put on meds to combat it around 12-13 weeks. I was on them just over a month when I lost Hadlee so I dont know if it would have developed into hyperemesis or not.... that really sucks that you get that! Maybe you will get lucky and surpass it next time! :happydance:

Jungle-The reason it is taking so long is because the surgeon we were referred to is one of the best known ones in the city. He is very busy and only in the office 5 hours a week, the rest of the time he is operating. He does more then just reversals. I did request to be put on a cancellations list but they said it varies on the urgency of the matter... and I am pretty sure a VR is not ever going to be considered urgent :dohh:

As for your fear of being pg again... I feel the same way :( And losing Hadlee also did damage to my marriage. It isnt earth shattering damage but we arent the same couple we were just 3 short months ago....


----------



## Hayleyn

Jungleland said:


> Kiki, I really wish we could speed up your wait for you, it's so unfair :( Is it because of their schedules or are they wanting you to wait for some other reason? Is there another hospital/clinic that you could use instead? :hugs:
> 
> Hayleyn, I sympathise with you, I have a fear of getting pregnant again (despite how much I'd love to have a baby) because of my previous 12wk miscarriage. It was the most frightening, painful and sorrowful experience of my life and also resulted in the breakdown of my marriage. I must be positive that it wont repeat again but I'm terrified of it in reality :hugs:
> 
> xxxx


:hugs: Jungle... Even with being sick I didn't loose my girls and knowing they were alive help get me through it. I can't imagine your pain of loosing you LO (both physically and emotionally) I pray that you do not feel that ever again...:hugs:


----------



## Hayleyn

kiki04 said:


> Hayleyn- Ugh I didnt have hyperemesis but was very sick until I was put on meds to combat it around 12-13 weeks. I was on them just over a month when I lost Hadlee so I dont know if it would have developed into hyperemesis or not.... that really sucks that you get that! Maybe you will get lucky and surpass it next time! :happydance:
> 
> Jungle-The reason it is taking so long is because the surgeon we were referred to is one of the best known ones in the city. He is very busy and only in the office 5 hours a week, the rest of the time he is operating. He does more then just reversals. I did request to be put on a cancellations list but they said it varies on the urgency of the matter... and I am pretty sure a VR is not ever going to be considered urgent :dohh:
> 
> As for your fear of being pg again... I feel the same way :( And losing Hadlee also did damage to my marriage. It isnt earth shattering damage but we arent the same couple we were just 3 short months ago....

Kiki- Well I've had 2 girls so maybe with a boy I would :thumbup: 
I again can't not even begin to comprehend your pain of loosing Hadlee, all I can do is :hugs: you and pray that that pain you never have to feel again. Being sick sucks, but I got through it. Loosing a baby is a life time and even though I hope the pain eases over time I'm not going to be so bold and say it would go away :nope:. But I can sympathize with being afraid...


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> Hayleyn- Ugh I didnt have hyperemesis but was very sick until I was put on meds to combat it around 12-13 weeks. I was on them just over a month when I lost Hadlee so I dont know if it would have developed into hyperemesis or not.... that really sucks that you get that! Maybe you will get lucky and surpass it next time! :happydance:
> 
> Jungle-The reason it is taking so long is because the surgeon we were referred to is one of the best known ones in the city. He is very busy and only in the office 5 hours a week, the rest of the time he is operating. He does more then just reversals. I did request to be put on a cancellations list but they said it varies on the urgency of the matter... and I am pretty sure a VR is not ever going to be considered urgent :dohh:
> 
> As for your fear of being pg again... I feel the same way :( And losing Hadlee also did damage to my marriage. It isnt earth shattering damage but we arent the same couple we were just 3 short months ago....


Absolutely, I can only imagine how hard that must have been and still is for you. Me and my ex were only married for less than a year and it was the first real hardship we'd ever experienced and it just showed how we weren't able to get through it together. It must be so hard to stay positive for the rest of your family too :hugs:

And I dont blame you in seeking out the best of the best for the VR, we want to make sure it works dont we!! Our constultant described it well, it's no use talking about percentage chances, for us it's either 100% or 0%, either we get pregnant or we don't xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hayleyn said:


> Jungleland said:
> 
> 
> Kiki, I really wish we could speed up your wait for you, it's so unfair :( Is it because of their schedules or are they wanting you to wait for some other reason? Is there another hospital/clinic that you could use instead? :hugs:
> 
> Hayleyn, I sympathise with you, I have a fear of getting pregnant again (despite how much I'd love to have a baby) because of my previous 12wk miscarriage. It was the most frightening, painful and sorrowful experience of my life and also resulted in the breakdown of my marriage. I must be positive that it wont repeat again but I'm terrified of it in reality :hugs:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> :hugs: Jungle... Even with being sick I didn't loose my girls and knowing they were alive help get me through it. I can't imagine your pain of loosing you LO (both physically and emotionally) I pray that you do not feel that ever again...:hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Hayleyn. It was one of those unexplained things, they told me there was nothing I could have done to prevent it, we have to think positive that next time will be successful xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Hi girls, hope you're all ok :hugs:
Just a quick update for you...
We've got our consultation tomorrow with the embryologist. Will let you know how it goes. Got lots of questions for her about her attendance at the procedure and freezing of sperm and our options thereafter. Then on friday we've got the pre-op appointment with the surgeon doing the VR. Just over 2 weeks to go til VR day! :dance:


----------



## live_in_hope

:dance: :happydance: WOO!! :happydance::dance:


----------



## Hayleyn

How exciting. 2 weeks, that is so close. :happydance:


----------



## Hayleyn

live_in_hope said:


> :dance: :happydance: WOO!! :happydance::dance:


Live you are so close... I can't wait to read you birth announcement. :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

OMG! My stomach did a funny turing thing when I read your post! I am close and I feel like I may just be starting to actually realise it :dohh: I've been in denial throughtout most of this pregnancy to be honest. lol well not denial as such, but just in shock and disbelief. I keep expecting to wake up and it all have been one wonderful dream! lol. But it's actually going to happen and in only afew weeks! Scary (but very exciting) stuff! lol xx


----------



## Jungleland

The appointment went well, the embryologist was really nice, OH had blood taken to test for HIV, hepatitis etc. And we asked all our questions..... one of which was soooooo cringeworthy!! Ha ha!

I asked, should OH abstain from ejaculating prior to the procedure, if so, how many days? lol I'm so glad we asked though because the embryologist said there would be a greater chance of retrieving sperm for freezing if he abstained for 3-5days! So we wont be :sex: from at least Saturday onwards before the op on the Tuesday!

Come on :spermy: !!
xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

live_in_hope said:


> OMG! My stomach did a funny turing thing when I read your post! I am close and I feel like I may just be starting to actually realise it :dohh: I've been in denial throughtout most of this pregnancy to be honest. lol well not denial as such, but just in shock and disbelief. I keep expecting to wake up and it all have been one wonderful dream! lol. But it's actually going to happen and in only afew weeks! Scary (but very exciting) stuff! lol xx

Not long at all Live in Hope! Wishing for a quick and painfree labour for you in a months time! :hugs: xxx


----------



## kiki04

OMG I am soooo jealous your apt came so quickly! But I am so super excited for you :happydance: I can't wait to read all about your beautiful BFP and see those 2 pink lines of yours! :cloud9:


----------



## Hayleyn

kiki04 said:


> OMG I am soooo jealous your apt came so quickly! But I am so super excited for you :happydance: I can't wait to read all about your beautiful BFP and see those 2 pink lines of yours! :cloud9:

I'm right there with ya kiki.. :hugs:


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you girls and hope time flies til yours :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## kiki04

Well as long as I can make it til September then I can officially say ITS NEXT MONTH! :happydance: but right now it still seems forever away :dohh: But from June, to now we have moved down from 4 months, to 2 more months :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

Hayleyn is there any prospective date in mind?


----------



## Hayleyn

kiki04 said:


> Hayleyn is there any prospective date in mind?


Nope. At this rate it may not happen. Hubby has not brought in any income in 4 months and we are living off of my flight attendant pay which is crap. But reading about you ladies is holding me over for now. I'll be ok either way. I am happy and blessed to have my two girls. :flower:


----------



## kiki04

Awww hun :hugs: I know that feeling though as my dh hasn't worked in about 6 months :dohh: We are living on my administrative assistant paychecks which is tough at times. However that being said he has his Industrial maintenance technician certificate and his 4th level engineering so it wont be hard for him to GET work... its daycare thats an issue :dohh:


----------



## Hayleyn

Kiki. We have so much in common... :hugs: I'm ok with waiting. My younger sister with her boyfriend of 3 months just found out she is pregnant. So I would rather wait till after she has her baby so she doesn't rant and rave at me for hogging her spot light...:winkwink:


----------



## kiki04

Too bad you are in the USA and I am in Canada :dohh:

I have one sister who wants to be pg by xmas which puts me in a similar situation cuz if she is, and then I get pg shortly after we would be just a couple months apart. However she is still trying to get her OH onboard :rofl: Mine is onboard.. just out of sperm at the moment :rofl:


----------



## Jungleland

Its nice to have a goal date to work to isn't it Kiki :thumbup:

2 of my closest friends are pregnant at the moment which is sooo fantastic but had I not had the miscarriage our babies would've been fairly close in age which would have been lovely so does make my heart a little sad sometimes. But what is meant to be will be and got to look on the bright side of things.

Much love :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

Jungle what was the timing of the vasectomy and your m/c? I was pg from my jan 28 cycle, and dh had the vasectomy in April and I lost the baby in May... so now we are reversing already....


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> Jungle what was the timing of the vasectomy and your m/c? I was pg from my jan 28 cycle, and dh had the vasectomy in April and I lost the baby in May... so now we are reversing already....

Kiki my mc happened with my ex, back in December last year. Me and my OH have known eachother 4 years but only just got together. As he's 57 with a 27 year old vasectomy :dohh: we decided not to waste any time getting it reversed. We don't necessarily want to fall pregnant straight away but the stats for a successful reversal are so slim for us that we can't really waste any opportunity. 

I don't think our circumstances could be more different as your hubbys vasectomy was so recent. Fingers crossed we both get big fat :bfp: :bfp: as a result!

Big hugs :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Hayleyn

I agree Jungle.. No time to waste... Get that VR and get your baby making groove on...:happydance:


----------



## kiki04

I hope it happens quickly for you! But if it does take a few months afterwards.. maybe we will be pg together :happydance:


----------



## Jungleland

kiki04 said:


> I hope it happens quickly for you! But if it does take a few months afterwards.. maybe we will be pg together :happydance:

VR bump buddies :happydance: xxxx


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey you!! Good luck for 2moro!! :thumbup:
Hope it all goes well, I'm sure it will!Looking forward to hearing all about it!! xx


----------



## Hayleyn

live_in_hope said:


> Hey you!! Good luck for 2moro!! :thumbup:
> Hope it all goes well, I'm sure it will!Looking forward to hearing all about it!! xx

:happydance:

Live, how are you holding up? :baby:

Kiki, how are you doing? :flower:

Jungle, you getting excited? :thumbup:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hey! :wave: yer good thanks! Full term today!! :dance: getting uncomfortable now, but not too long to go now! xx


----------



## Hayleyn

live_in_hope said:


> Hey! :wave: yer good thanks! Full term today!! :dance: getting uncomfortable now, but not too long to go now! xx

Keep us posted if any changes start to happen (if you can, I know you'll be busy). I'm way excited for you. :happydance:


----------



## kiki04

OMG Jungle!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I cant wait to hear how it all went :happydance:

Live_in_hope... thats just as exciting! You will be holding your sweet precious in no time!!! :happydance::happydance:

All this goodness going around makes me happy :thumbup:

As for me, LESS THEN 2 MONTHS LEFT! :thumbup: Well til the consult anyways :dohh: Then we wait for the darn VR :dohh:


----------



## live_in_hope

Hayleyn said:


> live_in_hope said:
> 
> 
> Hey! :wave: yer good thanks! Full term today!! :dance: getting uncomfortable now, but not too long to go now! xx
> 
> Keep us posted if any changes start to happen (if you can, I know you'll be busy). I'm way excited for you. :happydance:Click to expand...

Will do! :thumbup: I dont think I'll be long! I'm so impatient, dont think I could bare the thought of going 2weeks overdue!! :shock: xx


----------



## Jungleland

Thank you so much for your support ladies, it means a lot :hugs:
Of course i'll let you all know how we get on as soon as I can.
Fingers crossed for 2 tube connections and lots of active sperm to freeze xxxx


----------



## Jungleland

Balls shaved and ready to go! :haha:
xxxx


----------



## kiki04

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: lmfao :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hayleyn

LOL...:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## trynitey

:lol: Good luck! I hope it goes well.

DH is currently deciding if we will go this route or not.


----------



## kiki04

Well how did it go????? :happydance:


----------



## live_in_hope

Yer!! Update please!! :dance: xx


----------



## Hayleyn

Jungle how's your OH doing?


----------



## Jungleland

Hi ladies! Sorry I've only just made it here to give an update! It went as well as we could have expected, we dont think there was any sperm to freeze (but we're waiting for the embryologist letter to be sure) but there was fluid on both sides which apparently is a good sign. 

The original vasectomy surgeon took away a good 3-4 inches of tube which made it difficult for the new surgeon to reattach but he managed it on both sides. OH's balls are a bit swollen and starting to go black (bruising) ouch!! 

He was in surgery from about 2pm til 5pm so the surgeon certainly had time to have a good go at it! It was torture for me waiting for him to come out of theatre!

Fingers crossed both tubes hold up and heal well and the :spermy: can get through!

Thank you again for all your support :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jungleland

trynitey said:


> :lol: Good luck! I hope it goes well.
> 
> DH is currently deciding if we will go this route or not.

Hi trynitey :hugs: good luck whatever you decide, its been painful for OH but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end xxxx


----------



## Firstbaby79

This is my first post as I am quiet new at this. My partner has just has his vr 2 weeks ago and out doctors has had an extremely laid back approach to aftercare. I have been reading the thread about other doctors recommendations and feel a little let down. Our doctor said that nothing we can do can undo the surgery we have had. We can resume intercourse 1 week after surgery or as soon as he feels upto it. We had no prescription or recommendation to anti inflammatories, or vitamins and only paper work we received was a pathology form for a SA
In 6 weeks time from now. We invested alot of money for this procedure now I'm petrified it not going to work :( I have a question for others who have had this procedure.. Was the scarring on the scrotum and around that area quite 
Hard? and Has anybody been given this type of post op care?


----------



## Jungleland

Firstbaby79 said:


> This is my first post as I am quiet new at this. My partner has just has his vr 2 weeks ago and out doctors has had an extremely laid back approach to aftercare. I have been reading the thread about other doctors recommendations and feel a little let down. Our doctor said that nothing we can do can undo the surgery we have had. We can resume intercourse 1 week after surgery or as soon as he feels upto it. We had no prescription or recommendation to anti inflammatories, or vitamins and only paper work we received was a pathology form for a SA
> In 6 weeks time from now. We invested alot of money for this procedure now I'm petrified it not going to work :( I have a question for others who have had this procedure.. Was the scarring on the scrotum and around that area quite
> Hard? and Has anybody been given this type of post op care?

Hi hun, I'm sorry you're feeling like this :hugs:

In england, we were offered the vasectomy reversal surgery at £1996 and £350 for an embryologist to try and retrieve some sperm to freeze at the time of the op. For us, there was no sperm to freeze so they reduced this cost to £250. This doesn't affect the success of the reversal, it simply means he wasn't producing sperm at the time of the op but we thought it was worth a try. I researched this prior to our consultation, it wasn't something our surgeon suggested and we were billed separately for it from the embryologists office.

There is no guarantee that the reversal will work but there are other things we could do at a later date if it fails e.g. extraction of sperm direct from the testicle and IUI or ICSI (putting them sperm directly in my womb around ovulation or fertilising my egg with OH's sperm in a test tube and implanting it afterwards). Again, none of these procedures guarantee pregnancy.

We have been told not to try intercourse until 2 weeks have passed. And all OH was prescribed was painkillers. No anti-inflammatories. A lot of people on this forum recommend vitamins but both the embryologist we spoke to (about the sperm freezing) and the surgeon said it would make no difference. A healthy diet gives all vitamins OH needs.

We can have a sperm analysis in November but we may defer it because it might put pressure on us if we're told there's lots of sperm and nothings happening. Or that there's no sperm and we might panic about IVF sooner than we would have done otherwise.

OH has one original vasectomy scar in the centre of his scrotum and 2 new reversal scars either side of it. I've counted around 6 stitches in each new scar. His balls have been quite swollen and bruised. Some of the bruising extended up the base of his penis for a few days. Now they're going down though. The stitches are disolvable and will fall out soon. 

Please keep in touch and I'll try and answer any other questions you've got and compare our experiences, you're not alone on here :hugs: xxxx


----------



## empy22

Hi Jungleland and other ladies on this thread.

I'm a newbie on the forum and just found this thread. I am currently WTT and like some of you, hubbie will need a VR. He had his Vasectomy 10 years ago after our 2nd child was born and when I was in hospital quite ill with Bipolar and PND- had I been mentally stable I would never had agreed to it! So fast forward to now I've been asking hubbie to have a VR for the past 9 or so years to be met with reluctance but now we've turned a corner and he's agreed to have one if I can help him lose weight, get healthy etc and likewise me too. 

Jungleland, I've subscribed to this thread and will be following all your updates as hopefully it will be me in 6 or so months time:happydance: in the mean time I'm sending you some :dust: that you'll all get what you wish for soon.

Emma

ps. Jungleland, I'm in England and wondered where your OH had his VR and whether you'd recommend them? Could you PM me the info? Thank you


----------



## Hayleyn

Hi Emma, I can relate to your story. My husband got his vasectomy when I was 37 weeks pregnant with my second daughter after being extremely ill for the first 26+ weeks. Had I waited when I was no longer pregnant and feeling normal I would have not gone through with it either. now i am waiting on him to agree to the reversal. :hugs:

Jungle, how's you OH doing? Is the pain easing up?:flower:


----------



## trynitey

empy22 said:


> Hi Jungleland and other ladies on this thread.
> 
> I'm a newbie on the forum and just found this thread. I am currently WTT and like some of you, hubbie will need a VR. He had his Vasectomy 10 years ago after our 2nd child was born and when I was in hospital quite ill with Bipolar and PND- had I been mentally stable I would never had agreed to it! So fast forward to now I've been asking hubbie to have a VR for the past 9 or so years to be met with reluctance but now we've turned a corner and he's agreed to have one if I can help him lose weight, get healthy etc and likewise me too.
> 
> Jungleland, I've subscribed to this thread and will be following all your updates as hopefully it will be me in 6 or so months time:happydance: in the mean time I'm sending you some :dust: that you'll all get what you wish for soon.
> 
> Emma
> 
> ps. Jungleland, I'm in England and wondered where your OH had his VR and whether you'd recommend them? Could you PM me the info? Thank you

We're expecting to be able to TTC around 7mos. Hoping to have a reversal done in February and start TTC in April.


----------



## Firstbaby79

Thankyou so much jungleland for your reply! It has helped me heaps!! Well it's just a matter of waiting now for the SA to see what the verdict is. Will definately keep in touch. Thanks again. 

Hi hun, I'm sorry you're feeling like this :hugs:

In england, we were offered the vasectomy reversal surgery at £1996 and £350 for an embryologist to try and retrieve some sperm to freeze at the time of the op. For us, there was no sperm to freeze so they reduced this cost to £250. This doesn't affect the success of the reversal, it simply means he wasn't producing sperm at the time of the op but we thought it was worth a try. I researched this prior to our consultation, it wasn't something our surgeon suggested and we were billed separately for it from the embryologists office.

There is no guarantee that the reversal will work but there are other things we could do at a later date if it fails e.g. extraction of sperm direct from the testicle and IUI or ICSI (putting them sperm directly in my womb around ovulation or fertilising my egg with OH's sperm in a test tube and implanting it afterwards). Again, none of these procedures guarantee pregnancy.

We have been told not to try intercourse until 2 weeks have passed. And all OH was prescribed was painkillers. No anti-inflammatories. A lot of people on this forum recommend vitamins but both the embryologist we spoke to (about the sperm freezing) and the surgeon said it would make no difference. A healthy diet gives all vitamins OH needs.

We can have a sperm analysis in November but we may defer it because it might put pressure on us if we're told there's lots of sperm and nothings happening. Or that there's no sperm and we might panic about IVF sooner than we would have done otherwise.

OH has one original vasectomy scar in the centre of his scrotum and 2 new reversal scars either side of it. I've counted around 6 stitches in each new scar. His balls have been quite swollen and bruised. Some of the bruising extended up the base of his penis for a few days. Now they're going down though. The stitches are disolvable and will fall out soon. 

Please keep in touch and I'll try and answer any other questions you've got and compare our experiences, you're not alone on here :hugs: xxxx[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jungleland

Hi all!
I'm so sorry it's been forever since my last post!
Been mad busy.

How are you doing Firstbaby79? And how is your OH recovering? My OH is doing ok, his stitches still haven't all come out, they supposed to be disolvable but only about 4 of 12 have come out!

Hi empy, how are you? Welcome to the forum and good luck with your plans!

Hayleyn, my OH isn't really in any pain anymore thank goodness! Just really hope that the reversal has been a success but trying not to think about it all the time. We have been :sex: since the VR and it feels a lot different now there's a chance that I could get pregnant as a result!

Hugs to all xxxx


----------



## Hayleyn

Hey ladies just wanting to touch bases with any one still waiting for their OHs VR.... Jungle, Kiki any up dates on how things are going?!!! Nothing new here still on the fence...:wacko:


----------



## thesavvymama

Hi ladies,

I'm new here. DH and I have been on the fence about having a VR for a few years now, but the longing never seems to go away. I have 3 kids (1 from previous marriage). I had my kids when I was 18-26 years old and none of them were planned. After our first child together (my second) we received a lot of pressure from our parents to have a vasectomy done and we thought it was the best choice at the time (financially). Now I am 32, DH is 40, and we feel the time running away on us and still wish we had more kids. Not to turn this into a religious conversation or debate, but a big part of our personal decision is deeply rooted in our religious beliefs. We didn't fully realize our church's view of having a vas until it was too late. 

Our reason for waiting is that DH is in the military and our finances, although better now, aren't yet in the place we would feel secure giving to more children. We are working toward the goal of 1-2 years. Anyway, good luck to you all in your own journey. I pray for you all to have the healthy, growing families you wish for.


----------



## Jungleland

Hi guys! We are 5months post-VR and been NTNP since then with no BFP as yet, but not too disheartened because our circumstances are same as before, still saving up and ideally it would be better to fall pregnant next year (if i could be picky!!) Good luck with your big decisions girls :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## ashley0320

Hayleyn said:


> I'm right with you. DH had his over 3 years ago. I wish I had not made him do it, but I thought I was done. I get sever HG with my pregnancies. DH is on board but won't considerate even a consultation till our financial situation improves (which I totally agree with). :nope:

I have severe Hg with my pregnancies as well, and DH got a V not too long ago, because we both thought we couldn't handle HG again. However, we had it reversed just a couple of weeks ago, and are going to ttc again. Has your DH gotten his VR yet?


----------



## Hayleyn

Nope, he's not sure he wants to go through HG again. :dohh: My problem is I'll be 35 this year so I know time is not on my side and I also know it could ake a long time to conceive. I want a another baby, so I'm still working on him. We are either brave or nuts.:wacko:


----------

